# Overrated and underrated tarantulas



## Minty (May 1, 2018)

In your opinion, which species is overrated and which is underrated?


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 1, 2018)

OVERRATED

P. metallica - pretty,  but there are more attractive blue Ts that aren't nearly as reclusive and are a fraction the price. 

A. geniculata - Don't get me wrong,  I adore mine, but Nhandu chromatus are almost a toe to toe match for A. geniculata and is the prettier of the two IMO.

C. lividus - sort of following suit with P. metallica and overrated for the same reasons. I'm not sure why these seem so popular with newbies who wanna jump in the deep end head first. 


UNDERRATED

Most dwarf species - Besides E. sp. Red, most dwarfs seem to fly under the radar despite there being some real gems. 

B. cabocla - A personal favorite that I'm seeing pop up a little more often than in the past,  but still not much. Very unique looking T, and although mine are skittish, there's rarely a time I walk into my T closet and can't see them hanging out in the open. Look ragged as heck when in need of a molt, but fresh out of one, very few species compare. 

B. vagans - Despite the Brachy genus being one of the most popular,  I rarely see B. vagans getting the love it deserves. That velvet black could make a G. pulchra self conscious, and accented with those bright red hairs makes it a beautiful T. Great eaters, decently fast growth for a Brachy, and their temperaments can be pretty... interesting.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 1, 2018)

All of the above are underrated and overrated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty (May 1, 2018)

Brachypelma albopilosum is underrated in my opinion. Seen as a beginner species but of my 10, by B.Albo is my favourite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## RonnyT (May 1, 2018)

Grammastola pulchra seems overated. The price is way too high for just a black spider.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## Sykomp (May 1, 2018)

I'm probably biased on this, but I think Lasiodora parahybana is actually an underrated species. LP is commonly available and slings are very cheap, and because it's also not very colourful-looking or hard to keep compared to some, I think it's definetely overlooked on many occassions despite being such an interesting and beautiful tarantula. 
Yeah, many people have at least one but I've seen this species rarely praised and more likely to be just offered as a some sort of cheaper and more boring option for genics or nhandus, or easier to keep option for those dreaming of having theraphosas for their size. 

But! LPs are awesome! They're foracious feeders and grow fast to massive sizes, said to be the third largest species even. But what's even more awesome to me, they can have a long life, some sources claim even up to 20 years. What's there not to love in a species that's easy to breed, gets huge and does it fairly quickly, feasts on prey like a total beast, likes to sit on the open so that you can actually see them all the time, and even lasts easily over a decade without being too hard to care for? 
And personally I find even LPs looks to be stunning with their velvety dark-brown, almost black look decorated with adorable rosy hairs and knee stripes - not boring, not at all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 11 | Funny 2


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 1, 2018)

RonnyT said:


> Grammastola pulchra seems overated. The price is way too high for just a black spider.


Pulchra are really fun to keep because they bulldoze the enclosure every day and make the weirdest dirt mounds, plus they eat really well and don't hide much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Minty (May 1, 2018)

RonnyT said:


> Grammastola pulchra seems overated. The price is way too high for just a black spider.


G.pulchra is on my current wish list actually haha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## EvanShavingCream (May 1, 2018)

Basically any blue tarantula is immediately overrated by the hobby. Most become ridiculously expensive immediately. They are beautiful but they are just vastly overrated.

As for underrated species I would have to say Chilobrachys Fimbriatus. I'm sure people like them but I almost never hear any praise for them. Their patterns and coloration never ceases to amaze me. On top of that they are usually quite inexpensive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## Minty (May 1, 2018)

EvanShavingCream said:


> Basically any blue tarantula is immediately overrated by the hobby. Most become ridiculously expensive immediately. They are beautiful but they are just vastly overrated.
> 
> As for underrated species I would have to say Chilobrachys Fimbriatus. I'm sure people like them but I almost never hear any praise for them. Their patterns and coloration never ceases to amaze me. On top of that they are usually quite inexpensive.


My C.Fimbriatus is a gorgeous looking spider.


----------



## FrDoc (May 1, 2018)

Overrated: Species that fetch mega-bucks merely because they are few and far between, e.g., P. sp. “solaris”.  I (subjectively I know) wouldn’t buy a T that looks like the arachnid version of “My Pretty Pony”, that could have a place as a decoration in a three year old girl’s bedroom.

Underrated: OBT.  Almost every reference concerns its “attitude”, when if considered on its overall merits, e.g., hardy, gorgeous, heavy webber, ease of care, out often, crazy good eater, inexpensive, etc., is a tremendous overall specimen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Kendricks (May 1, 2018)

RonnyT said:


> Grammastola pulchra seems overated. The price is way too high for just a black spider.


I can tell that you don't have one.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2018)

over-rated:

LP, H. Mac, G. pulchra, C. lividius, OBT.

LP is overhyped by sellers exaggerrating what they are...all their best qualities are shared with hundreds of better looking species...same for their size.

Macs, OBTs and lividius excite people because of beautiful pics...which are better seen in pics than in person....all ghosts.

Pulchra are just over-hyped, period...cool, but IMO not as special as peoples irrational love...i can think of a dozen more striking black ts....And i could think of many Grammies i would rather have.

All are cool, just over-rated Imo.

Under-rated:

B. cabocla, B. vagans, N. incei, Tappies and all Thrixopelma sp., G. pulchripes.

Cabocla are just cool, beautiful as anything after a molt, great feeding response and growth, yet surprisingly unpopular.

Vagans are cheap and abundant, causing a lot to just gloss over them....one of the best looking black ts...great eaters and decent growth.

N. incei might be the most under-rated...no urticating hairs, not defensive, super fast...spectacular eaters, really one of the most enthusiastic eaters anywhere, and one of the heaviest webbers...and very beautiful.

Tappies just get no love, they should....they should also be more available than they are as they just arent bred enough.

Thrixopelma always seem to be an unknown by a lot, no one asks for or about them, so no one breeds or seems to regularly sell many of them....yet the whole genus is incredible.

G. pulchripes....glossed over by many like vagans...low cost and high availability...yet one of, if not the best starter species readily available in the hobby....a t everyone at every level should own.



dragonfire1577 said:


> Pulchra are really fun to keep because they bulldoze the enclosure every day and make the weirdest dirt mounds, plus they eat really well and don't hide much.


Just like hundreds of others...not  unique qualities.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Informative 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 1, 2018)

*Overrated*

G. pulchra
P. cambridgei
Any blue OW
OBT
*
Underrated
*
N. incei
B. albopilosum
B. vagans




Arachnophoric said:


> OVERRATED
> 
> *A. geniculata*









EvanShavingCream said:


> Chilobrachys Fimbriatus


The most popular member of the genus by a country mile, I'd hardly call them underrated.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## EvanShavingCream (May 1, 2018)

That's probably the truth


----------



## Kendricks (May 1, 2018)

RonnyT said:


> Grammastola pulchra seems overated.





Arachnophoric said:


> That velvet black could make a G. pulchra self conscious





cold blood said:


> Pulchra are just over-hyped, period





The Grym Reaper said:


> *Overrated*
> 
> G. pulchra


_*YOU ARE ALL WRONG AND STOOPID! *_

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 11 | Face Palm 1


----------



## RonnyT (May 1, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> _*YOU ARE ALL WRONG AND STOOPID! *_


I really want to see what the hype is about, but the cheapest slings around here are $60.


----------



## WolfSoon (May 1, 2018)

I haven’t kept many different species yet but I totally agree about Bumba cabocla. Such a cool T and I don’t understand why they aren’t more widely loved.

Another one I adore but don’t see hyped much is G. actaeon, probably because G. iheringi exists. But they have an amazing feeding response, are super active (mine anyway), and are just stunning to look at.

Tappies are my favorite genus...that I’m still not quite ready to keep  Someday I’d love to breed them and add to the hobby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kendricks (May 1, 2018)

RonnyT said:


> I really want to see what the hype is about, but the cheapest slings around here are $60.


Here in Germany, slings are around 10-20€, strongly depends. 
Got mine for free, did I mentioned that? 
That I got my G. pulchra...for free? 
Did I? Not sure.
Anyways - I got her for free... my G. pulchra, that is. 

@cold blood 
You're aware I was saying that in jest, right?

Now you're confusing me on purpose you SOB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> @cold blood
> You're aware I was saying that in jest, right?


of course...im not stoopid...hehe.   My facepalm was of an equally comedic nature

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Minty (May 1, 2018)

WolfSoon said:


> I haven’t kept many different species yet but I totally agree about Bumba cabocla. Such a cool T and I don’t understand why they aren’t more widely loved.


Don't know it, but I love how it sounds like a Star Wars character.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Zymotic (May 1, 2018)

Underrated:
-Dwarf species, such as the Euthalus sp. red, Dolichothele diamantinensis, Neoholothele incei, etcetera. 

Overrated: 
- I can't really think of any since I don't think any are overrated. If you like big Ts, then get a big T. If you like a colorful T, then get a colorful T. I think they are all pretty great and not at all overrated if that's what you like. For me personally, I think the Gramostola rosea is a bit overrated. I just don't find them to be very interesting. Like, maybe at some point I will keep one. But I wouldn't want more than one female since they are sorta like having a pet rock. No offense if you love this species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (May 1, 2018)

For me, P. metallica is hugely overrated. Their prices have dropped significantly over the years, but I still don't get it even at their current price. They're a small pokie, and my girl was an absolute coward even as a subadult. Another one would be M. balfouri - fun if kept communally, but the most boring pet hole if kept singly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Razzledazzy (May 1, 2018)

Just gonna throw my biased hat in and say that A. Chalcodes are severely underrated. They're so pretty, and I don't think enough American keepers give them a chance because they don't seem 'exotic' enough.

I second (forthen?) the B. Vagans as underrated, they're the only 'wild' species where I live and I think they're gorgeous. I'd love to have one.

I've seen G. Pulchras in person and they're just... not as eye catching as I thought they'd be. Maybe that one was nearing a molt but it was looking pretty rough. I think they're priced way too high for what they are. Especially when you can get a G. Pulchripes or a B. Vagans and have a similar experience for much cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Greasylake (May 1, 2018)

Why dont more people have a C. Fimbriatus? I don't understand it. They're orange and purple, have the tiger stripes on their abdomens and mine is pretty much always hanging out right outside of her burrow. They're not even priced that badly either. Just look at this girl! (Also more people please get them so it'll be easier for me to find a male).

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 1, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Why dont more people have a C. fimbriatus? I don't understand it.


If you said any other Chilo apart from this, dyscolus blue or sp. 'Electric Blue' then I'd be inclined to agree but they are literally *the most popular species in the genus* by a country mile.

EDIT: I will probably get one at some point though because they're purty and I actually quite enjoy keeping my C. huahini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (May 1, 2018)

Ok, I've a C. fimbriatus sling and I know it's in its enclosure somewhere because baby roaches keep disappearing but I'd like it to say hi once in a while...

Having gotten that out of my system here's my lists:

Overrated:

Everything blue except T. cyaneolum - those are underrated, actually. And I don't get it. They are blue, too, so why don't more people want them? Why do they rather want a blue pet hole/pet web???

T. psychedelicus - yes, they are colorful but what use is that if you don't ever see them? Why would I want to pay hundreds of Euro for a box of dirt with a hole in it??

G. pulchripes (sorry @cold blood ). They are brown and boring.

All Theraphosa, but especially T. blondi. They are all brown and boring, but why would you want to pay twice the price of a stirmi just for hairy knees?? 

Underrated:

T. cyaneolum (see above) and all other Thrixopelma

Tapis!!! The world needs more Tapis.

Lasiodora klugi and difficilis. They get a bad rep from the LP for being boring and grey and common but they are very beautiful and although they don't get the leg span that is often claimed they are still large, heavy and massive tarantulas with the attitude to match. 

Vitalius. Most people have never even heard of them but they are pretty in a subtle way in different shades of brown and red-ish and have the attitude of a Nhandu, just a little smaller.

C. meridionalis - one of the prettiest OWs but it always gets overlooked in favor of its horned cousins.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (May 1, 2018)

*Overrated*: anything that is ridiculously expensive due to rarity. I don't care how rare a species is within the hobby. I care about appearance and temperament. Many more affordable species are at least as appealing to me (if not more so).

*Underrated*

_Avicularia avicularia_: I think a lot of experienced keepers overlook them, because they are so common in local pet stores. (And let's face it: _Caribena versicolor_ is gorgeous.) However, I have had two, and I really enjoyed keeping them. Their pink feet are adorable.
_Bumba cabocla_: What I like most about this species is that it looks almost like a cross between a true spider and a tarantula. (In particular, its body shape reminds me of _Kukulcania hibernalis_, a local spider I am very fond of.) I can't wait until my pet hole sling gets bigger and starts showing more of its adult coloring.
_Neoholothele incei_ and other dwarf species: I started out keeping true spiders, so small size is not unappealing to me.
_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_: so more than just a greenish-brown spider

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 1, 2018)

Overrated:

All poecilatheria Sp. (pretty sure I butchered the spelling) (note: I don't own one yet)

C. dyscolus (I don't own one yet)

P. cambridgei (don't own one yet, but just ordered one)

G. porteri (don't get me wrong they are amazing, my sling is one of my best eaters when it's not in premolt or fasting for four months, pet store hype for this species is why I put it here).

H. maculata (I don't own one yet)

Underrated:

Most slow growing species not listed with the E. Sp. red (H. Sp. red) topping the list

B. schroederi 

B. albopilosum 

O. Sp. "Cebu" (seems like not many own this species which is really a shame)

H. dictator 

E. pachypus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 1, 2018)

RonnyT said:


> Grammastola pulchra seems overated. The price is way too high for just a black spider.


 Specially when they’re not the real pulchra in the first place haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 1, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> _*YOU ARE ALL WRONG AND STOOPID! *_


Don't get my wrong, I love my 3, but it'd be nice if they'd actually grow past the brown sling stage. All they seem to do is get fat and then never molt.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## matypants (May 1, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> *Overrated*: anything that is ridiculously expensive due to rarity. I don't care how rare a species is within the hobby. I care about appearance and temperament. Many more affordable species are at least as appealing to me (if not more so).
> 
> *Underrated*
> 
> ...


I agree. I LOVE my A. Avic. Just a really nifty little T. 



Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Specially when they’re not the real pulchra in the first place haha.


What have they been crossbred with? Just curious.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 1, 2018)

I think that Aphonopelma species in general are very underrated.  I have A. anax and A. chalcodes and they are two of my faves.  They are inexpensive and easy to obtain (in the US anyway), they are almost always out and about, they look cool, and they are pretty nice spiders, all things considered.  Very beginner friendly.  They seem to get a bad rap for being slow growers, but so what?  I'm glad I will have both of them around for a very long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Toddydog (May 1, 2018)

Overrated:
C. cyaneopubescens - Sorry not sorry. Maybe mines just lame but really I don't see the hype.
P. metallica - love mine but they really are bought solely on looks. 
 Underrated:
N. incei - never heard of it before a while ago. I was shown both variations and honestly they are both gorgeous. More people should take a look at these.
A. GENICULATA - it's not that pretty but it's a food monster. They are always ready to give you a show. Honestly I think everyone should have one of these at least once, and since that's not the case they are underrated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 1, 2018)

matypants said:


> I agree. I LOVE my A. Avic. Just a really nifty little T.
> 
> 
> What have they been crossbred with? Just curious.


 Not crossed but most likely Grammostola quirogai. The real pulchra is only found in Brazil. Therefore the tarantulas that are being labeled as pulchra and are being exported from Uruguay than that means they’re Grammostola quirogai.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 1, 2018)

boina said:


> They are blue, too, so why don't more people want them?


I'm pretty sure they do, there is just more chance of me finding a woman I'm attracted to who's into fat, autistic guys with a room full of tarantulas than there is of pretty much anyone getting one 



boina said:


> G. pulchripes (sorry @cold blood ). They are brown and boring.


Na, they're cool, they were my first choice before B. albopilosum.



boina said:


> Lasiodora klugi and difficilis.


Agreed



Ungoliant said:


> Avicularia avicularia


I far prefer my A. variegata, the main reason is because it has a feeding response worth talking about plus:












1.0 Avicularia variegata



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Mar 25, 2018
__ 5
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia variegata
avicularia bicegoi
avicularia variegata
grizzled pinktoe
variegata




						Nebula being an adorable murder floof.
					






PanzoN88 said:


> P. cambridgei (don't own one yet, but just ordered one)


A less attractive P. pulcher that hides all the time



Toddydog said:


> C. cyaneopubescens


Probably my least favourite heavy-webbing species, I think slings actually look better than adults.



Toddydog said:


> A. GENICULATA - it's not that pretty


Do you even have eyes, blud?













0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Mar 15, 2018
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
geniculata
whitebanded tarantula




						Rehoused Rogue as she was the only spood I hadn't changed over to topsoil from my old mix yet...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Kendricks (May 1, 2018)

Arachnophoric said:


> Don't get my wrong, I love my 3, but it'd be nice if they'd actually grow past the brown sling stage. All they seem to do is get fat and then never molt.


Hahaha, yep, you definitely have G. pulchras, I can tell because mine does the very same, inhaling one cricket after the other, becoming ridiculously obese....... and that's that.
Molting?
Nooo, noo Mr. Kendricks. No molt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 1, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> Hahaha, yep, you definitely have G. pulchras, I can tell because mine does the very same, inhaling one cricket after the other, becoming ridiculously obese....... and that's that.
> Molting?
> Nooo, noo Mr. Kendricks. No molt.


That is exactly what my B. boehmei does, it just eats and eats and eats and gets heyoooge and refuses to refuse food, every time it tackles a mealworm like I haven't fed it in a year I lose more of what precious little sanity I have left.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Razzledazzy (May 1, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'm pretty sure they do, there is just more chance of me finding a woman I'm attracted to who's into fat, autistic guys with a room full of tarantulas than there is of pretty much anyone getting one


Just wondering how many fat, autistic women with rooms full of tarantulas that you've tried considering. That might be part of the problem. The world's full of women, dude. It's probably much easier to find a girlfriend than one of these Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matypants (May 1, 2018)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Not crossed but most likely Grammostola quirogai. The real pulchra is only found in Brazil. Therefore the tarantulas that are being labeled as pulchra and are being exported from Uruguay than that means they’re Grammostola quirogai.


Learn something new on here all the time. Cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 1, 2018)

Razzledazzy said:


> Just wondering how many fat, autistic women with rooms full of tarantulas that you've tried considering. That might be part of the problem. The world's full of women, dude. It's probably much easier to find a girlfriend than one of these Ts.


It's a joke, I have a T. cyaneolum, they are like heinously difficult to acquire though 

View media item 46478

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Razzledazzy (May 1, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> It's a joke, I have a T. cyaneolum, they are like heinously difficult to acquire though
> 
> View media item 46478


Such a cute T. (Cutie, haha.) Do they really look blue in person?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## athlete96 (May 1, 2018)

Overrated - N. chromatus. I am sorry but.. _mine is the biggest whimp I own. _Oh my lord. Cricket? No it must hide first. Then maybe eat. It's also really slow growing. Bleh. 

Underrated - Ok this might just be me, but I don't really see a lot of y. diversipes on here. Mine is a pain in the bum to feed but lordy it's gorgeous.


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2018)

Razzledazzy said:


> Such a cute T. (Cutie, haha.) Do they really look blue in person?


Adults are very blue...its darker than a GBB, but still very blue...and they have a huge gold mirror patch as well....I wish my pics of them were better....













0612141253a_463443



__ cold blood
__ Feb 2, 2017
__ 13



						T. cyaneolum
					
















0612141312b_443888



__ cold blood
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 9



						cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 1, 2018)

Razzledazzy said:


> Such a cute T. (Cutie, haha.) Do they really look blue in person?


My girl is still a juvie but she's pretty blue in person, not as blue as my P. sazimai juvie but still purdy.

View media item 49698


athlete96 said:


> Overrated - N. chromatus. I am sorry but.. _mine is the biggest whimp I own. _


Mine was an absolute wimp until about 1", after that it was probably the most entertaining little ninja assassin I had

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Razzledazzy (May 1, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Adults are very blue...its darker than a GBB, but still very blue...and they have a huge gold mirror patch as well....I wish my pics of them were better....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't web like GBB do they? I'm a little web-averse (I prefer burrowers) so GBB have been completely off the the table for me.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 1, 2018)

Razzledazzy said:


> They don't web like GBB do they? I'm a little web-averse (I prefer burrowers) so GBB have been completely off the the table for me.


No, they don't really web much at all tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ztesch (May 1, 2018)

Overrated: Grammastola pulchra - Nice looking all black T.  Way overpriced due to the popularity and scarcity of slings.  I still think it is a must have, but not at the current prices.

Underrated:  Nhandu chromatus- I think this species is way underrated.  Out of all my current T's my 3 Nhandus are my favorite Tarantulas to feed.  They hit their prey like a truck and will eat all the way up to their molts.  They are a fast growing, feisty T.  Not to mention the colorations are ridiculous and they are really cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (May 1, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Why dont more people have a C. Fimbriatus? I don't understand it. They're orange and purple, have the tiger stripes on their abdomens and mine is pretty much always hanging out right outside of her burrow. They're not even priced that badly either. Just look at this girl! (Also more people please get them so it'll be easier for me to find a male).
> View attachment 274124


fimbriatus are great. And I got mine for $13 each. One is an immature male, should mature maybe mid or late summer, if you are still looking by then.


----------



## Olan (May 1, 2018)

underrated:

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## dmac (May 1, 2018)

I think all tarantulas are underrated! Haha






But the pet holes are overrated.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa (May 2, 2018)

Overrated - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. I have two adult females and I just don't understand the hype. Sure, in the beginning, their webs were pretty impressive, but now they are just dirty looking and raggedy. Nowhere near as impressive as my Neoholothele incei's web palace. Neither of mine have had much of a food response and refuse meals as much as they accept them. I have never had them take more than one cricket at a time - even after moulting. They fast longer than my Grammostola porteri before moulting. They are out a lot where you can see them, though.
Underrated - Grammostola pulchripes, Eupalaestrus campestratus, Davus pentaloris, Aphonopelma chalcodes, and definitely Brachypelma klaasi. My B.klaasi has a much healthier appetite than many and is always right out in the open. She might not be as flashy as other species in the genus, but I find her to be the most attractive of the lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs (May 2, 2018)

I think (like many have voiced) the B. vagans are underrated by far. My first T was a BV and it is such a beautiful black now. 




boina said:


> Tapis!!! The world needs more Tapis.


I agree. I got a female 2.25" T. plumipes a few months ago and just love her. Though I have only seen her a handful of times. She is quite shy and stays in her burrow at the base of her corkbark 99% of the time.  such a shame because she is gorgeous.


----------



## Sinned (May 2, 2018)

MrButton said:


> T. plumipes


Had no idea how these look... /google, now I want one. Beautifull T. 

Have to agree if B. vagans is underrated. I love mine and they love food also. Feisty also for a Brachy, got my very first threat posture out of her. She really didn't want to be rehoused. Velvet black and some red, lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi (May 2, 2018)

cold blood said:


> over-rated:
> 
> LP, H. Mac, G. pulchra, C. lividius, OBT.
> 
> ...





Cabocla have came a long way for sure....beautiful species.  Still, prefer the old name Maraca, but we could have a field day with old name preferences.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/maraca-cabocla.205219/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 2, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Cabocla are just cool, beautiful as anything after a molt, great feeding response and growth, yet surprisingly unpopular.





WolfSoon said:


> I haven’t kept many different species yet but I totally agree about Bumba cabocla. Such a cool T and I don’t understand why they aren’t more widely loved.





Ungoliant said:


> _Bumba cabocla_: What I like most about this species is that it looks almost like a cross between a true spider and a tarantula. (In particular, its body shape reminds me of _Kukulcania hibernalis_, a local spider I am very fond of.) I can't wait until my pet hole sling gets bigger and starts showing more of its adult coloring.





JoeRossi said:


> Cabocla have came a long way for sure....beautiful species. Still, prefer the old name Maraca, but we could have a field day with old name preferences.


Glad to see so many people agreeing that B. cabocla deserve more love!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 2, 2018)

Lampropelma sp. borneo black and Xenesthis sp. colombia blue are both vastly underrated IMO, super cool spiders that don't get much attention.










P.cancerides is another one that deserves more praise. Females get huge and they all have such awesome personalities, plus they go through very interesting color changes as they grow.





A.chalcodes are interesting smaller terrestrials, mine is always busy moving stuff around...and she hits prey like a crackhead hits the pipe.





Chilobrachys sp. dyscolus blue are super underrated and probably the most affordable blue spider out there. They go for about ten times less then the overrated ''electric blue" for a very similar spider. I personally find them more attractive, my female has been a joy to keep and she literally never hides. Its just an ocean of webbing in her enclosure lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WoofSpider (May 2, 2018)

Well apparently all of my favorite tarantulas are underrated. I'll be sure to show this thread to m N. incei, B. cabocla, G pulchripes, and A. chalcodes.

On topic, the #1 sleeper hit T in my opinion is the Phrixotrichus scrofa. Mine is still just a tiny sling but it is already gorgeous and growing fast.


They web, but not too much. They are active, but not overly skittish or defensive. And they are relatively inexpensive. I got mine for 25 USD.

As far as overrated Ts go, I'm going to have to give another vote to the G. pulchra. I just don't get the hype.


----------



## jezzy607 (May 2, 2018)

I can't think of any overrated, but maybe overpriced...

Underrated: B. vagans for sure! B. albopilosum, and Aphonopelmas. And B. vagans. Did I mention B. vagans?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deb60 (May 2, 2018)

WolfSoon said:


> I haven’t kept many different species yet but I totally agree about Bumba cabocla. Such a cool T and I don’t understand why they aren’t more widely loved.
> 
> Another one I adore but don’t see hyped much is G. actaeon, probably because G. iheringi exists. But they have an amazing feeding response, are super active (mine anyway), and are just stunning to look at.
> 
> Tappies are my favorite genus...that I’m still not quite ready to keep  Someday I’d love to breed them and add to the hobby!


On my list I’ve got the Bumba Cabocla. Hopefully I will be able to get one at the British Tarantula Show in a few weeks time .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deb60 (May 2, 2018)

Razzledazzy said:


> Just gonna throw my biased hat in and say that A. Chalcodes are severely underrated. They're so pretty, and I don't think enough American keepers give them a chance because they don't seem 'exotic' enough.
> 
> I second (forthen?) the B. Vagans as underrated, they're the only 'wild' species where I live and I think they're gorgeous. I'd love to have one.
> 
> I've seen G. Pulchras in person and they're just... not as eye catching as I thought they'd be. Maybe that one was nearing a molt but it was looking pretty rough. I think they're priced way too high for what they are. Especially when you can get a G. Pulchripes or a B. Vagans and have a similar experience for much cheaper.


The A Chalcodes is a lovely T , just them being Blond , I’ve been told they don’t breed well in captivity, and due to our cold weather they don’t get sent over to us in the winter months . I’m in the UK .


----------



## StampFan (May 2, 2018)

You folks sure like your B vagans.  Perhaps I need to plunk down the $5 or $10 and get one.

I'd say the same thing about the A chalcodes but I don't think I feel like waiting 10 years for an adult....


----------



## awiec (May 2, 2018)

cold blood said:


> over-rated:
> 
> LP, H. Mac, G. pulchra, C. lividius, OBT.
> 
> ...



I didn't think I would sell off my T.gigas slings as fast as I did but lo and behold, mine was of only a few sacs that year and from what I was told, they sold rather fast. They're usually skipped over in favor of Psalmo's, which IMO are a bit overrated to me, Taps offer more in the speed and color department. 

The Thrixopelma problem I specifically was told that usually breeders that export will sex them and send the female over to the US as A) a desire to keep males for future breeding and B) there is still the notion that people here just want pets and not to breed anything. Also doesn't help that people are unaware of the genus or are just familiar with T.ockerti, which is out-shined by the other genus members.


----------



## Little Grey Spider (May 2, 2018)

Underrated: G. pulchripes. I think they are quite beautiful. They're easy to keep, hardy, awesome eaters, often on display (when not in premolt) and cheap as dirt to acquire. I recommend these to anyone looking to get into the hobby and I agree with @cold blood that everyone should own one.
Overrated: P. metallica. I will never buy another pokie. 

You know which species I love but may be considered overrated is Harpactira pulchripes. I personally do not think they are overrated. They're so beautiful, mine is out quite often and is a fantastic webber. I know you can get an OBT for a fraction of the price and they possess the same qualities, but I find the coloration of H. pulchripes to be far more eye catching. This is a species that I would buy over and over again. Plus, I've read that they are a little more laid back than P. murinus. In fairness to OBT's, I've never owned one so I cannot say that with authority. But what I will say is that I have no desire to own an OBT. I don't think I'd even take one as a freebie. Give me all the pulchripes!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minty (May 3, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> I will never buy another pokie.


Any reason in particular?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 3, 2018)

Underrated: *Goddess** 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her). This thanks to heresy, able to 'cloud' the mind and wise judge of people.

Overrated: basically everything else from the 'blue T's' to the 'scam-swag T's' (_H.pulchripes_, _H.devamatha _etc) to the 'rare T's'.

Cheapskate 'classic' T's (like _G.pulchripes_,_ A.geniculata_ etc) are fine: they do not bring war nor peace.

0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)


----------



## Little Grey Spider (May 3, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Overrated: basically everything else from the 'blue T's' to the 'scam-swag T's' (_H.pulchripes_,


Those are fighting words! 



mmcg said:


> Any reason in particular?


Yes, too skittish and prone to hiding. What I will say is that my pokie is a great eater. Perhaps when he gets a little bigger I'll change my mind, but probably not.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Razzledazzy (May 3, 2018)

Why is it that every one of these posts about overrated and underrated tarantulas turns into _Fighting About Blue Spiders: The Musical_?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (May 3, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> Yes, too skittish and prone to hiding. What I will say is that my pokie is a great eater. Perhaps when he gets a little bigger I'll change my mind, but probably not.


Most pokes are not like this.  They tend to rely on their camouflage which generally means they just sit in the open and hold their ground boldly.   I have several adults of several species, and just one that is skittish, my striata.   The rest just sit there in the open almost all the time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Greasylake (May 4, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Most pokes are not like this.  They tend to rely on their camouflage which generally means they just sit in the open and hold their ground boldly.   I have several adults of several species, and just one that is skittish, my striata.   The rest just sit there in the open almost all the time.


He's hiding so well

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## dangerforceidle (May 4, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> He's hiding so well
> View attachment 274344


Why did you post an image of an empty enclosure?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Little Grey Spider (May 4, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Most pokes are not like this.  They tend to rely on their camouflage which generally means they just sit in the open and hold their ground boldly.   I have several adults of several species, and just one that is skittish, my striata.   The rest just sit there in the open almost all the time.


I do so hope that becomes the case. I think perhaps it just has to grow on me.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> Those are fighting words!


 I'm so adorable that everything is forgiven 
I'm just one of those peluches 'you' want to catch with those $ eating 'robot' machines

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider (May 4, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm so adorable that everything is forgiven
> I'm just one of those peluches 'you' want to catch with those $ eating 'robot' machines


I hate crane machines with their cheap carnival quality prizes! But yes, I get your point.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 4, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> es, too skittish and prone to hiding.





cold blood said:


> The rest just sit there in the open almost all the time.


Both of my boys (metallica/subfusca LL) sit out in the open the majority of the time, they might run/walk and hide when disturbed but I wouldn't say they're that skittish, the subfusca is pretty chill unless you're food.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 4, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> I hate crane machines with their cheap carnival quality prizes!


I hate those traps as well 

But imagine me inside one - 'resized' a la Chucky the evil doll - I mean, that would be a 101% made in Italy prize and everyone loves the Made in Italy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Misty Day (May 4, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> I do so hope that becomes the case. I think perhaps it just has to grow on me.


All of my _Poecilotheria_ hid as slings, it's instinct. Once my _P.regalis_ hit 4" she stayed out in the open all the time. Even when she molts she builds her molt mat out in the open. Only one I bought as an adult was my _P.metallica_, and unless I spook her she stays out in the open also. Their confidence changes as they gain size. As always individuals vary.

As for overrated and underrated T's, IMO unless someone has kept a species, they cant claim its over or underrated. Keeping a species vs reading about it online are 2 different things.

The only T that I have had experience owning that I would say is overrated is the GBB. Both of mine have always been terrible eaters, and besides their webbing I don't see anything special about them. After my male matures and goes off I most likely won't be getting any more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tarantulaguns (May 4, 2018)

Nhandu tripepii seem rather underrated. I just picked one up along with a Bumba cabocla (which my boyfriend can't stop laughing at the name and he's scared of tarantulas!) 
I love my G. Pulchripes as well, very endearing species.


----------



## Little Grey Spider (May 4, 2018)

Misty Day said:


> Their confidence changes as they gain size


 I do hope that's true. He's a very pretty spider, he just stays behind his dirt curtains most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TeddyBearTarantula (Jun 2, 2018)

I think A chalchodes are underrated! They are pretty and docile in my experience and they look like they are sat on a brown fluffy cushion from the hair on the underside of their femurs. What more do you need!?

Albos are deffo underrated their curly hair is a very unique feature and the lovely gold shimmer on their carapace! So cute.

B Emilia and B vagans are underrated too, imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ispectechular (Jun 2, 2018)

Over rated: Recently P. Metallica are a little over rated. I feel like OBT's are over rated. They are kind of ugly IMO and to me they are only wanted because of their nasty attitude. T. Seladonia is one that I do not understand the hype over.

Underrated. Cambridge, they are such awesome tarantulas to own!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## StampFan (Jun 2, 2018)

ispectechular said:


> Over rated: Recently P. Metallica are a little over rated. I feel like OBT's are over rated. They are kind of ugly IMO and to me they are only wanted because of their nasty attitude. T. Seladonia is one that I do not understand the hype over.
> 
> Underrated. Cambridge, they are such awesome tarantulas to own!


Any T that ends up on the cover of the British Tarantula Society Journal gets overhyped it seems.  There's your T seladonia reason.


----------



## TeddyBearTarantula (Jun 3, 2018)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Pulchra are really fun to keep because they bulldoze the enclosure every day and make the weirdest dirt mounds, plus they eat really well and don't hide much.


Aren’t they really difficult to breed? I read that somewhere. There are plenty of slings about usually around the £25 mark for a 1-2cm sling, they are expensive but I assumed that was because of the the difficulty breeding, but practically every spider seller/shop in the uk has slings available so that may not be true. I was lucky as I purchased a 1cm sling for £15 from a really reputable source and when it arrived it was easily over an inch and it’s a great eater, and does daft things! I heard that finding a juvie/SA/A is practically impossible unless it’s through a private sale.



EvanShavingCream said:


> Basically any blue tarantula is immediately overrated by the hobby. Most become ridiculously expensive immediately. They are beautiful but they are just vastly overrated.
> 
> As for underrated species I would have to say Chilobrachys Fimbriatus. I'm sure people like them but I almost never hear any praise for them. Their patterns and coloration never ceases to amaze me. On top of that they are usually quite inexpensive.


I read a spider shop synopsis of these not long ago and they said that in their opinion c fimbriatus are the prettiest Chilobrachys.



cold blood said:


> over-rated:
> 
> LP, H. Mac, G. pulchra, C. lividius, OBT.
> 
> ...


B vagans are deffo underrated, they are beautiful T’s but slings go for like £3 in the uk or are usually given as freebies! I think people just pass them by because there are so many and so cheap.



EulersK said:


> For me, P. metallica is hugely overrated. Their prices have dropped significantly over the years, but I still don't get it even at their current price. They're a small pokie, and my girl was an absolute coward even as a subadult. Another one would be M. balfouri - fun if kept communally, but the most boring pet hole if kept singly.


P Metallica prices have fell dramatically it would seem. The video that Tarantulaguy1976 posted of his Metallica laying her eggs, he made some remark about each egg being worth $400 each and that was probably around 2009.



athlete96 said:


> Overrated - N. chromatus. I am sorry but.. _mine is the biggest whimp I own. _Oh my lord. Cricket? No it must hide first. Then maybe eat. It's also really slow growing. Bleh.
> 
> Underrated - Ok this might just be me, but I don't really see a lot of y. diversipes on here. Mine is a pain in the bum to feed but lordy it's gorgeous.


I have a Y sooretama and she is a stunner!


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 6, 2020)

Great thread.

My jaw dropped that people have A. geniculata as overrated? No way! Best large T around IMO.

Overrated? 
P. murinus - never see it, so unfortunate because theyre beautiful
G. pulchra - overpriced
L. parahybana - some sellers actually have slings @$20-$25 a pop LOL they arent worth any more than $10 and thats pushing it. Boring colors and the appetite is too hyped. 



Underrated? 
N. incei - speed demon, great appetite and color
A. geniculata - I think some of you forgot. White Knees are a starving tiger trapped in a tarantulas body. I swear the amount of times Ive dropped my tongs or jumped from them coming after me is quite the show.
T. vagans - beautiful adult colors, ferocious appetite, and have quite the variety of temperaments.
T. albopilosum - a great all around T, always out and about. Hardy, long lived, good eaters, and interesting personalities.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines (May 6, 2020)

Marc Spider said:


> T. albopilosum - a great all around T, always out and about. Hardy, long lived, good eaters, and interesting personalities.


Even though mine's still a sling, I can already tell that he/she will have a unique personality. Whether it'll be unique "good" or unique "bad" remains to be seen lol. He/she is always re-arranging things near the burrow, opening and closing "viewing holes", and almost always hungry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 6, 2020)

cold blood said:


> over-rated:
> 
> LP, H. Mac, G. pulchra, C. lividius, OBT.
> 
> ...


Since 2018...have your opinions changed? Any updates?


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> nce 2018...have your opinions changed? Any


Nope, those are all still over-rated...of those, the obt is the only one i would even take for free...but theyre still waaaaay over hyped even if i do like them...lividus, LP, and H. mac...i just dont get the hype, one is the plainest looking t there is and the other 2....well, if you cant say anything positive....

Lets just say, theyre the only 3 species ive ever raised that i just dont enjoy on any level...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 6, 2020)

cold blood said:


> Nope, those are all still over-rated...of those, the obt is the only one i would even take for free...but theyre still waaaaay over hyped even if i do like them...lividus, LP, and H. mac...i just dont get the hype, one is the plainest looking t there is and the other 2....well, if you cant say anything positive....
> 
> Lets just say, theyre the only 3 species ive ever raised that i just dont enjoy on any level...lol


You make such reasonable sense.

*Over Rated:* Why is Grammostola pulchra so expensive? I love them and I will start a group of slings soon, but the cost just doesn't make sense. _The market gets what the market gets; I just don't get it..._

*Under Rated:  *The entire genus of Phormictopus is under rated and overlooked. But with each passing month, I'm seeing interest brewing....so I'm guessing _things will be a changing._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines (May 6, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but it seems quite active, so I'll add one. I must be honest and say that I'm still really new to the hobby, so these opinions aren't necessarily based on actual experience, just what I've seen so far on this board, YouTube, Reddit, etc. 

Overrated: 
-Most arboreal species, both NW and OW
-C. lividus, 
-P. irminia and cambridgei--not really my cup of tea in terms of color,
-OBT

Underrated: 
-N. tripeppi (spelling?)
-B. albiceps--I kind of get this one though. Mine is definitely my slowest grower. Molted once and went from 1/4" to 3/8" (not exact measurements, but seems pretty close)
-P. pulcher--these could actually be overrated, but I don't see them mentioned often.
-T. epicureanus--they may just be overshadowed by other Tliltocatl sp., but I quite like mine, and don't think he/she is too much for a noob to handle.
-Pretty much any "poofy" tarantula (although I've already mentioned two)--something about the 8-legged murder floofs is just appealing. Just have to keep your wits about you with some of them.

That's my list. Now I await my judgement! 



cold blood said:


> Nope, those are all still over-rated...of those, the obt is the only one i would even take for free...but theyre still waaaaay over hyped even if i do like them...lividus, LP, and H. mac...i just dont get the hype, one is the plainest looking t there is and the other 2....well, if you cant say anything positive....
> 
> Lets just say, theyre the only 3 species ive ever raised that i just dont enjoy on any level...lol


I get that. Those are probably four of the most common tarantulas that I've heard about on this board. There are others as well, but I feel like I see those very often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 7, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> *Overrated*
> 
> G. pulchra
> P. cambridgei
> ...


2 years on and all of these still stand, G. pulchra is still an overpriced colour-swapped rose hair, P. cambridgei still manage to be the only species I dislike out of a genus I love, and blue OWs/OBTs are still ridiculously overhyped.

I'm adding:

*Overrated*

C. cyaneopubescens - The most boring out of all the heavy webbers to keep, and they look much better as slings than they do as adults.
L. parahybana - Basically A. geniculata if you made it ugly and then proceeded to give it a less stable temperament and far worse hairs just to put the boot in.


*Underrated*
Nhandu carapoensis - All Nhandu are fun to keep but these always get overlooked because they aren't stripy or blonde..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 7, 2020)

Different humans have different ideas about what beauty is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ColeopteraC (May 7, 2020)

Overrated:

M. Balfouri, Ooooh look. A slightly blue communal tarantula. There are hundreds of other slightly blue T’s, what’s going on? The fact this now pretty well kept species still fetches £40 for a grown on sling baffles me

Almost any Pokie, sure they’re cool but have become the first thing to spring to mind when somebody mentions ‘O/W’. There are lots of other O/W’s that deserve attention.

Pamphobeteus and Xenesthis: Just because the males are pretty these don’t deserve to soak up all the attention, the females are pretty drab if you ask me.

Underrated:

Phormictopus: Pampho’s and Xenesthis steal the spotlight from this amazing genus, beautiful colours and one even specialises in EATING SNAILS!

All dwarfs: Just not talked about enough.

Orphnaecus sp: A really odd and intriguing genus, velvety with interesting colours and shapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines (May 7, 2020)

ColeopteraC said:


> Overrated:
> 
> M. Balfouri, Ooooh look. A slightly blue communal tarantula. There are hundreds of other slightly blue T’s, what’s going on? The fact this now pretty well kept species still fetches £40 for a grown on sling baffles me
> 
> ...


Agreed. Although I do like the m balfouri and wouldn’t mind doing a communal at some point, you hear about them all the time. And yeah dwarfs are sorely underrated. I kind of get it though. Short-lived and some species spend 90% of their time underground. But they’re so stinking cute! Who wouldn’t like them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

Arachnophoric said:


> OVERRATED
> 
> P. metallica - pretty,  but there are more attractive blue Ts that aren't nearly as reclusive and are a fraction the price.
> 
> ...


Referencing your B. vagans comment about their temperament being "pretty interesting" - what do you mean?  Likes to kick hairs?  Threat poses easily?


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 7, 2020)

Insects Glorify God said:


> Referencing your B. vagans comment about their temperament being "pretty interesting" - what do you mean?  Likes to kick hairs?  Threat poses easily?


Haha.

Some are sweethearts and others ive seen can give a P cancerides a run for its money


----------



## Liquifin (May 7, 2020)

ColeopteraC said:


> M. Balfouri, Ooooh look. A slightly blue communal tarantula.


Colors is always debatable, but any tarantula with color has great appearance depending on the lighting you use or have. LED lights tend to get the most color appearance out of any tarantula of most lighting so far in my experience. And while I do agree that they're overrated, I disagree with the "slightly blue" idea.












1.1 M. balfouri Breeding



__ Liquifin
__ Oct 17, 2019
__ 8
__
balfouri
breeding
breeding pair
female
male
male/female
mating
mature female
mature male
monocentropus
monocentropus balfouri
pairing
socotra
socotra island blue
socotra island blue baboon
socotra island blue baboon tarantula




						okay
					






ColeopteraC said:


> Xenesthis: Just because the males are pretty these don’t deserve to soak up all the attention, the females are pretty drab if you ask me.


Males have very noticeable colors once they're adults, but females also have colors as well, but you need to have at least decent lighting to see it.

Female X. immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

Marc Spider said:


> Haha.
> 
> Some are sweethearts and others ive seen can give a P cancerides a run for its money


Good to know.  I have been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

FrDoc said:


> Overrated: Species that fetch mega-bucks merely because they are few and far between, e.g., P. sp. “solaris”.  I (subjectively I know) wouldn’t buy a T that looks like the arachnid version of “My Pretty Pony”, that could have a place as a decoration in a three year old girl’s bedroom.
> 
> Underrated: OBT.  Almost every reference concerns its “attitude”, when if considered on its overall merits, e.g., hardy, gorgeous, heavy webber, ease of care, out often, crazy good eater, inexpensive, etc., is a tremendous overall specimen.


Form your experience, is the OBT out all of the time or mostly just as an adult?


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

Greasylake said:


> Why dont more people have a C. Fimbriatus? I don't understand it. They're orange and purple, have the tiger stripes on their abdomens and mine is pretty much always hanging out right outside of her burrow. They're not even priced that badly either. Just look at this girl! (Also more people please get them so it'll be easier for me to find a male).
> View attachment 274124


I agree.  That is a pretty T!


----------



## Royalty (May 7, 2020)

UNDERRATED:
I think the p.rufilata is an under-rated pokie. p.metallica always seems to "outshine" the pokies.
LPs I think may be overlooked sometimes as well since they are cheap so sometimes overlooked. I overlooked it until I got my freebies. They are tiny slings but I started to adore them.
Fossorials or other species that are not seen as much. The moments may be fewer and fleeting but it really makes me appreciate when I do see them. I would nto recomend a fossorial to a beginner since they seem to panick more if they have not seen their spider in a few days and might be tempted to dig it up.

OVERRATED:
I really can not think of any. I love them all to some degree. The p.metallica might be the most overrated of the pokies but it is still a brilliant spider.

OBTS are perhaps overrated, but I can't get over how cute their faces are! I know there are other orange spiders but this one just makes me feel happy. They remind me of orange tabbies...like Garfield (on a Monday?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FrDoc (May 7, 2020)

Insects Glorify God said:


> Form your experience, is the OBT out all of the time or mostly just as an adult?


I see mine much more as it gets older.


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

FrDoc said:


> I see mine much more as it gets older.


Ok.  Thanks!


----------



## WolleWolf (May 7, 2020)

IMO people look too much after rarity and high prices.

If you want to decide which T looks the best for you, you have to ignore prices and if the T is common or not.

And ask yourself, what would be, if Brachypelma smithi ( or take any other common T) were a new discovered species, how much would they cost? Then you will notice, that the best T´s are the common ones and not the most expensive ones (or rare (in most cases)).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Insects Glorify God (May 7, 2020)

WolleWolf said:


> IMO people look too much after rarity and high prices.
> 
> If you want to decide which T looks the best for you, you have to ignore prices and if the T is common or not.
> 
> And ask yourself, what would be, if Brachypelma smithi ( or take any other common T) were a new discovered species, how much would they cost? Then you will notice, that the best T´s are the common ones and not the most expensive ones (or rare (in most cases)).


Thanks.  I will take that into consideration.


----------



## Cemykay (May 30, 2020)

Overrated: Chromatopelma cyaonpubescens, Grammostola pulchripes
Underrated: Every Nhandu, Xenesthis genera and so many dwarfs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Sep 23, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread cos I have nothing else better to do. I find a lot of the blue Ts to be overrated like C. lividus. Sure the blue Ts are gorgeous but a lot of the more earthy toned species get overlooked for the shiny ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Royalty (Sep 23, 2020)

Rigor Mortis said:


> Resurrecting this thread cos I have nothing else better to do. I find a lot of the blue Ts to be overrated like C. lividus. Sure the blue Ts are gorgeous but a lot of the more earthy toned species get overlooked for the shiny ones.


what earth tone ones do you think are overlooked?


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Sep 23, 2020)

Royalty said:


> what earth tone ones do you think are overlooked?


The Aphonopelma genus in general. While A. chalcodes and hentzi are often recommended for beginners I don't ever really see anyone chomping at the bit to get one since they're brown and beige but I find them lovely. Selenotypus wallace is gorgeous too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Sep 23, 2020)

Rigor Mortis said:


> The Aphonopelma genus in general. While A. chalcodes and hentzi are often recommended for beginners I don't ever really see anyone chomping at the bit to get one since they're brown and beige but I find them lovely. Selenotypus wallace is gorgeous too.


I agree, they're great! If i see them available as slings I will get them but I only ever see juveniles/adults


----------



## zeeman (Sep 23, 2020)

Overrated - Old Worlds

Underrated - New Worlds

Reasoning: People view New Worlds as a gateway to Old Worlds. Yes, there are those that don't  and those that appreciate New Worlds for what they are; and they are probably the most common of the two in the average keeper's collection,  but they don't seem to get the same admiration or praise. Popular YouTubers have admitted this and so have people on here.

NW's have more display T's as far as I can tell, which in and of itself is a win. Sure T collectors like their pet holes, and seeing them snatch their prey is exciting, but if I offered a jar of webbed dirt, aside from feeding that'd be the only time you'd know the difference. OW's pack a punch in their venom and sound just as bad as hot snakes in some cases for potential side effects. Is it really worth it or is it just the ego that comes with owning them?  You can't guarantee things won't go wrong, and everyone has stated the unpredictable nature of T's. I don't see the allure when most of the beautiful pictures you see of the OW's are situational or created by the photographer (not natural). Meaning the T's don't just hang out for photos they are forced out or somewhere they can't hide.

All that said, each owner's perspective on their keeping and collection is justification enough for having their T's. As long as they are cared for it doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Ic4ru577 (Sep 23, 2020)

Personally, I choose spider and try to find information about them. Instead of over rated or under rated, they are better termed as readily available or talked about. Good info created exposure which lead to demands of certain species. Demand creates supply. So, some spider maybe over rated to someone, or under rated to another. Just be happy we are introduced to beautiful creatures and find something to cherrish about in our daily life. Love all my spidey from the pet hole to the forever present, from the voracious to the bullimic, the tiny to the huge one. I do feel some spiders are rarely talked about or given false impressions. Just be careful in dealing with T, they will never give u a problem.


----------



## asunshinefix (Oct 3, 2020)

I think the genus Sericopelma is criminally underrated! My S. sp. Boquete juvie is the most beautiful grayish-purple right now, with creamy pale yellow bands on the first segment of its legs. It's got a ridiculous feeding response and it's growing like a weed. It was 3/4" when I bought it and only cost me something like $40.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 3, 2020)

Cemykay said:


> Overrated: Chromatopelma cyaonpubescens, Grammostola pulchripes
> Underrated: Every Nhandu, Xenesthis genera and so many dwarfs


What is the reasoning behind G Pulchripes being over rated?
Cheap, docile, pretty, get really big, live a long time and are typically out. 
I find no negatives to make them over rated



Paul1126 said:


> I agree, they're great! If i see them available as slings I will get them but I only ever see juveniles/adults


I have 4 Aphonopelma, 2 Chalcodes and 2 Steindachnei. I think Chalcodes are lovely and they have some cool color morphs that are subtle, but when you have seen enough of them become quite obvious. As for Steindachneri, fresh after a molt they are jet black, but the color turns this really lovely deep mink brown



zeeman said:


> Overrated - Old Worlds
> 
> Underrated - New Worlds
> 
> ...


To me this rings of the H Mac. I mean they are lovely Ts but you typically NEVER see them and they are quite the bite risk during husbandry. They have some serious negatives in the plus -minus columns, which is why I think they are pretty cheap to buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErikElvis (Oct 3, 2020)

Rigor Mortis said:


> The Aphonopelma genus in general. While A. chalcodes and hentzi are often recommended for beginners I don't ever really see anyone chomping at the bit to get one since they're brown and beige but I find them lovely. Selenotypus wallace is gorgeous too.


I recently picked up a 3+ inch female chalcodes and she’s beautiful. A real sleeper in my book. I believe p sazimai are underrated as well. They look amazing as adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cemykay (Oct 3, 2020)

Matt Man said:


> What is the reasoning behind G Pulchripes being over rated?
> Cheap, docile, pretty, get really big, live a long time and are typically out.
> I find no negatives to make them over rated


Oh i can see your reasoning, i just find the pulchripes a bit bland. There are just more interesting grammostolas and a lot of people swear that you need this one. It's just personal preference


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 3, 2020)

Cemykay said:


> Oh i can see your reasoning, i just find the pulchripes a bit bland. There are just more interesting grammostolas and a lot of people swear that you need this one. It's just personal preference


I concur they aren't the prettiest of their genus. I think people hype them because they are a great starter species for the reasons I mentioned. I just don't see it as 'over rated' it's rating to me seems pretty fair.  It's just a question of interpretation



ErikElvis said:


> I recently picked up a 3+ inch female chalcodes and she’s beautiful. A real sleeper in my book. I believe p sazimai are underrated as well. They look amazing as adults.


I own 2 Chalcodes and agree. I have a lot of experience with these and totally concur, all the more so that at least out west here they can be had for a song


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy (Oct 5, 2020)

ErikElvis said:


> I recently picked up a 3+ inch female chalcodes and she’s beautiful. A real sleeper in my book. I believe p sazimai are underrated as well. They look amazing as adults.


I love my A. anax.  I have found 0 luck finding any more of them in Europe or the UK.  The underrated/overrated thing is purely in the eye of the beholder.  Having said that here is my small list based on experience.  Overrated:                                   C. cyaneopubescens/webbing not as prolific as others.               P. irminia/ most beautiful spider you will never see

Underrated:
N. Incei/ small feisty assassin engineers.
_A. geniculata/ stripped deadly rocks _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 5, 2020)

This is what I love about this forum. Our European Brethren love our Aphonopelma and to them they are 'exotic' .  The Moderatums are quite lovely and under rated as well, though the Southwestern members of the Genus seem a tad more cranky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73 (Oct 5, 2020)

I wouldn’t exactly say underrated, but not commonly available would be the Avicularia Minatrix. One of my top favorites in the midst of all the other avics  /ex-avics in my collection.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 5, 2020)

Craig73 said:


> I wouldn’t exactly say underrated, but not commonly available would be the Avicularia Minatrix. One of my top favorites in the midst of all the other avics  /ex-avics in my collection.


This is a very under represented species, but not underrated. They are rarely offered in Canada and are gone in a heartbeat. They seem to be more difficult to breed than other Avicularia. I know several people who have tried and never gotten a successful egg sac and then, in a blink, all the males are gone.

Overrated: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Pterinochilus murinus. 
Underrated: All dwarfs, Neoholothele incei, Brachypelma albiceps, Phormictopus cancerides.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73 (Oct 5, 2020)

Vanessa said:


> This is a very under represented species, but not underrated. They are rarely offered in Canada and are gone in a heartbeat. They seem to be more difficult to breed than other Avicularia. I know several people who have tried and never gotten a successful egg sac and then, in a blink, all the males are gone.
> 
> Overrated: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Pterinochilus murinus.
> Underrated: All dwarfs, Neoholothele incei, Brachypelma albiceps, Phormictopus cancerides.


Good way to put it.  If I ever tried pairing this would be at the top of the list.  I have several Dwarfs coming in tomorrow.  I should have pulled the trigger on the Minatrix, but wasn’t thinking because if I ever did pair this would be one I would want to.


----------



## liquidfluidity (Oct 6, 2020)

Underrated - N. chromatus - beautiful and great eater and gets decent size with attitude

Overrated - been said but all blue OWs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S (Oct 6, 2020)

Underrated is Aphonopelma seemani. You see a photo and think, meh. See one up close  though and you have to stop to admire it's beautiful clean, sharp white leg stripes.

They are forever rearranging their enclosures, and filling their water dishes with substrate. Very interesting and entertaining little characters. Yes they burrow and can fast for long periods. But so do a lot of other more higly rated species. 

Here's mine admiring the view out of the window of her new home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## USNGunner (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm the noop, but honestly feel this is a false premise.  Each species is unique.  I find that fascinating.  

Personally I like the brightly colored ones and the dwarves. I have a GBB, C. Versicolor and 3 of the dwarf species. All slings. 

They are the ones I liked the most after researching the bejeebers out of them with my grandson when he got his B. hamorii which I'm likeing more all the time. So I got them. 

We all have our own scales of desire. To each their own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

